# *** ABF Serpentine Belt Conversion KITS & T6061 Lightened Pulley's ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! ****

***** 
THE NEW SERPENTINE BELT FAQ IN THE MKI GOLF / JETTA FORUM - COMING SOON!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4271424
*****
***** 
WHEN YOU RECEIEVE YOUR KIT YOU WILL NOTICE A 2-PIN CONNECTOR ON THE UPPER PART OF ALTERNATOR WITH 2 TERMINALS:
D+

W

YOU HOOK UP THE EXCITE WIRE ON YOUR STOCK SYSTEM TO THE "D+" TERMINAL. THE "W" TERMINAL IS FOR DIESELS ONLY!
*****
*PLEASE SELECT THE PACKAGE YOU WANT WHEN ORDERING.ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING & PAYPAL FEES.PAYMENT CAN BE MADE TO SALES[at]INAENGINEERING[dot]COM via PAYPAL.*
The ABF Adjustable alternator set up has been sought after by many individuals. With some fervent searching and development work, sourcing the parts for the 16v enthusiast just became a lot easier and now with lightened pulleys to really accentuate your engine bay.
















*What is the ABF alternator conversion? *
As seen in the image above it is an adjustable serpentine belt set up that eliminates the need to use tensioners and positions the alternator low enough to clear ITB's (Individual throttle bodies) on an 8V,16V or even 20V set up!
We are currently working on 06A/06B applications as well using this amazing set up and now kits just became easier.We also have the means to source any serpentine set up from the ABA ac & the uber rare non-ac.

_Quote, originally posted by *PACKAGES* »_
*ABF KIT - BASIC PACKAGE:*
Basic Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.THIS IS NOT REBUILT
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
*PRICE = $319US SHIPPED!*



*ABF KIT - PRO PACKAGE:*
Pro Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.THIS IS NOT REBUILT
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
* T6061 INA water pump pulley
* 6PK-903 Belt
*PRICE = $399US SHIPPED!*



*ABF KIT - PREMIUM PACKAGE:*
Premium Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.NEW,not rebuilt!
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
* INA Bolt kit to attech bracket to the block
* MKIV 1.8T Crankshaft accessory pulley w/ harmonic dampner
* spacer for crankshaft accessory pulley _*(customer MUST specify if use is either 8V engine or 16V engine)*_
* T6061 INA aluminum water pump pulley
* T6061 INA aluminum alternator pulley
* 6PK-903 Belt
*PRICE = $599US SHIPPED!*



*SERPENTINE PULLEY CONVERSION PACKAGE:*
Kit includes:
* NEW 06A Crankshaft Accessory Pulley w/ harmonic dampner
* Spacer (specify 8V or 16V)
* INA T6061 aluminum Water pump pulley
* INA T6061 aluminum Alternator pulley
*PRICE = $219US SHIPPED!*






*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please do not hesitate to ask us any questions.
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 11:26 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Vwnitrous16v (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

is there any way to get one with more than 90amps?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (Vwnitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwnitrous16v* »_is there any way to get one with more than 90amps?

Not without putting the VR6 internals in it which I have never tried to do.


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Question: what if you want to run P/S - is this compatible with something else i can bolt in?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (Sundie)*

I'll answer, I ran this with a mk3 PS pump and bracket, that offsets the pulley enough to run a v-belt outside the serp setup, works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

does this work with Air Conditioning? do ABF cars in germany even have air conditioning?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_does this work with Air Conditioning? do ABF cars in germany even have air conditioning?

This is the ABF non-AC set up so no it wont work with Air conditioning.That being said the ABA set up works with the AC.If you want one let me know


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

The ABA setup does work, but requires quite a lot of parts depending on the motor /chassis you want to use it with. 
For a aba with everything on 16v / 20v in the mk2, prepare to: machine down crank pulley, weld custom a/c lines, buy a corrado radiator, run after market fans, change the power steering high pressure hose to a mk3 one (I did, it MIGHT work without it, not 100%)
All in all, its a lot of parts / labor. Works awesome though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

ugh. Damn Air Conditioning.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Nice stuff, works well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Is there anyway to get a Serpentine style pulley setup, that would bolt to the stock alternator?
My setup clears just fine, I just hate the V-belt, plus my Alternator is brand new (with lifetime warranty), so I hate to replace it.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

still a wicked price.I've seen these used for 350+.
with the the bolts.
INA FTW


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for project hungry


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_









All PM's Replied to!


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

does it come with the belt? do you ship to canada?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (2fast4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4door* »_does it come with the belt? do you ship to canada?

Belt is extra and yes we ship to Canada.Send me a PM with your postal code to calculate shipping.


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

I thought shippng was free lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (2fast4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4door* »_I thought shippng was free lol

Not to Canada


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

ballz..............reply to your ims please...


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

sorry, short attention span


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for project hungry









Thanks buddy.
That's my garage!!! About 6 months ago! 
More ABF action dude!!! 
MK1 16V on carbs!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
MK1 16V on carbs! 

More pics please?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

You know the guy. I referred him to you. 
























I just finished building a full custom harness for the entire car. From scratch!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
I just finished building a full custom harness for the entire car. From scratch!


Amazing work.Was looking and was saying to myself that isnt the OEM harness


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Thanks bud. The ol "hungry golf" is coming along too. 
Good luck with the sales dude. Im always looking out for sales for ya.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1207997842609) (INA)*

bump to store in watched


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1207997842609) (INA)*

would you sell the 4 mounting studs/bolt separately and if so, would they work with the standard ABA alt bracket for cars with a/c ?
ok just read it in the first post $32 dollars, just double checking if they would work with the aba w/ac bracket


_Modified by L33t A2 at 9:09 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Do these have the same bolt pattern as the ABA bracketry? I've got an ABA block I'l like to put this set-up on. Non-16V though, 8V head.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (secondgen)*

works perfect dood.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Do these have the same bolt pattern as the ABA bracketry? I've got an ABA block I'l like to put this set-up on. Non-16V though, 8V head.

Will work on ANY external water pump block i.e. 037,058,etc so yes they have the same bolt pattern as the ABA bracketry.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racecraft* »_


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can someone tell me where exciter wire goes on the Bosch connector and what the other one is for? Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_Can someone tell me where exciter wire goes on the Bosch connector and what the other one is for? Thanks.

W terminal is left blank.Excite wire is left on the "D+" terminal.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hope everyone had an amazing Thanks Giving!









_Quote »_
We have now reduced the price of the crankshaft serpentine pulley kit to *$115US SHIPPED*.Kit consists of:
* Brand new OEM 1.8T Crankshaft pulley
* Spacer for correct offset








No more buying cracked up old ABA pulleys


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Sooooooo. i happen to have some spare time today to turn wrench on my drag rabbit. and today i installed this kit. i was running a very custom, electric water pump and 16 volt no-alternator setup on my drag rabbit this season. but charging up between rounds is a hassle. so i had to find another solution. i have been talking with Issam about this setup for awhile now, and finally did it.
the parts he sent me are without equal. the machining, everything was perfect.
i chose to go the route of the spacer and the MK4 06A balancer. i have a couple of those so it was easier/cheaper for me. and the motor is an AEB hybrid in a MK1 rabbit. right now its over 550 WHP, but who is counting? it runs a low 11 sec 1/4 mile, and that is with the tires spinning for 2/3rds of the track, and traps 130's.
enough of the selfish banter, on with the pictures. everyone likes those.... haha.
PARTZ:








cute little spacer installed on the crank pulley, with the 06A 1.8T balancer.








the water pump assembly with the optional VR6 aluminum water pump pulley
















and the setup mounted, belted, adjusted, and ready to rock. here is a few different views for this. and yes, i do have a pink motor. when you run what i do, and have power like i do, you can rock that with no recourse. until you can beat me, you have not much to say.
and yes, the most powerful MK1 Rabbit GTI in the whole entire PNW rocks INA alternator kit. also, some other parts from Issam, like the BF tubular manifold, AGN smoothie valve cover, some 034 tidbits as well, etc.
and for what its worth, the whole new race motor bottom end is being put together by INA.... but that is a post on its own.








































notice, plenty of clearance for the 007 Largeport manifold....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all vwvortex.com members and everyone around the world from INA Engineering








As always I want to say Thank You for myself & everyone I am affiliated for an awesome 2008 and hopefully 2009 will be just as prosperous.
Take time this holiday season to be thankful for what you have and share with those who do not have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Much love,
Issam 








p.s. Had to pump it up


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Do you know what the weight difference is between the factory MK# non ac crank pulley and the one you are selling with this kit?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_Do you know what the weight difference is between the factory MK# non ac crank pulley and the one you are selling with this kit?









about 3 lbs.


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

I'll take this kit off your hands if you haven't sold it already


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (LostBoyChuck)*

so the factory MK3 non AC crank shaft pulley is 3lbs lighter than the one being sold with this kit? 
Just to clarify I have a MK3 non AC setup and it has a aluminum pulley on the crank, it is lighter than the BBM aftermarket pulley I put on my G60 and I am looking into getting this setup for my ITB car but need to know what pulley to run? (IE the lightest)
Thanks for the info and this kit looks awesome


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_so the factory MK3 non AC crank shaft pulley is 3lbs lighter than the one being sold with this kit? 
Just to clarify I have a MK3 non AC setup and it has a aluminum pulley on the crank, it is lighter than the BBM aftermarket pulley I put on my G60 and I am looking into getting this setup for my ITB car but need to know what pulley to run? (IE the lightest)
Thanks for the info and this kit looks awesome









you are looking for a LIGHTER pulley than the aluminum pulley you have now?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

im sent


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (8716valver)*

just trying to figure out what one is the lightest.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_just trying to figure out what one is the lightest.

Any pulley made from T6061 but I dont recommend them for the crank.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

More Issam goodness!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Ok I have decided that I am going to write the serpentine conversion FAQ thread and I am going to be placing it in the MKI Golf & Jetta forum as the members of id=11 have been nothing but awesome to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

All pm's responded to! Clean up your engine bay and get rid of those nasty tensioners! Don't be shy to contact me with any questions or to purchase a kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** ([email protected])*

Sent IM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Sent IM

Returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sent PayPal...


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Any shipping info yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Craig sent your package UPS express


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Craig sent your package UPS express









Wow... Awesome service. Got the package in 2 days!!







Great Seller!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Wow... Awesome service. Got the package in 2 days!!







Great Seller!!









Thanks for the kind words, pleasure doing business http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Isaam
You doing one so i can keep my power steering set up on my ABF engine?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mad rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad rallye* »_Isaam
You doing one so i can keep my power steering set up on my ABF engine?

Nas I am working on something you will like but you need to lose that ABF block


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Issam
You know i have the 16v fsi head and the ALH crank when i get back going to go look at some 06a blocks.
Nas


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mad rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad rallye* »_Issam
You know i have the 16v fsi head and the ALH crank when i get back going to go look at some 06a blocks.
Nas

ssssh!


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Issam
OOOPPPSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are these rebuildable or it cheaper to just replace the alternator itself?
And do they use the ABA voltage regulator by any chance or is the ABF one sourceable?
Sorry for the questions. I have a dead soldier in my garage that I'd like to see work, but isn't charging at the moment. Figured I'd start with the reg then go for a rebuild or replace.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_Are these rebuildable or it cheaper to just replace the alternator itself?
And do they use the ABA voltage regulator by any chance or is the ABF one sourceable?
Sorry for the questions. I have a dead soldier in my garage that I'd like to see work, but isn't charging at the moment. Figured I'd start with the reg then go for a rebuild or replace.

You wouldnt need to rebuild the alternator if it damages within the first year of ownership.We will get you a new one no questions asked.
The voltage regulator is the same across the board. (or should be)


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got this one used, source unknown, so no warranty, so if I don't get it charging I'll likely just buy a new one off you. I really appreciate the info/offer and sorry if I jacked your thread. Do you sell the alternator alone and/or bare bones?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_I got this one used, source unknown, so no warranty, so if I don't get it charging I'll likely just buy a new one off you. I really appreciate the info/offer and sorry if I jacked your thread. Do you sell the alternator alone and/or bare bones?

I have the alternator alone and I also have internals from 1 I dismantled if you are interested.
Send me a PM.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sent. Thanks Issam.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (speeding-g60)*

Aaron Crossley's monster Audi Coupe running our Drag set up!!








Notice the larger diameter alternator pulley!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Imed


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_Imed

Replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

ordered mine today!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (84veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84veedub* »_ordered mine today!

Thanks!


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

I am currently running this setup on my PL in an 81 cabby. I have another PL in a 89 GTI that I want to retain the p/s. So all I need is a mk3 powersteering pump and pulley and a longer belt?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billdapart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billdapart* »_I am currently running this setup on my PL in an 81 cabby. I have another PL in a 89 GTI that I want to retain the p/s. So all I need is a mk3 powersteering pump and pulley and a longer belt?

Pretty much thats correct


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*serp setup*

Sent you a IM. I have the serpentine setup off my 8v and trying to put it on my 16v dual carb setup. Wont fit under the carbs. Need away to set it lower. Let me know what you have....Thanks!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the solution for you.Check your pM!


----------



## shibubba (Apr 14, 2005)

PM'd


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. 
Thank You VWVortex and its members for supporting our product for the last 4 years. To date we have successfully sold over 300 of these kits both in North America and around the globe. 
I know I have been promising you guys a write up for the FAQ but I have been extremely busy. I promise I will complete it before the end of the year


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Taking a minute from this holiday break to whore out Chris Preen's gorgeous ABF kit with his own custom modification to the bracket. Good show Chris!:biggrinsanta:



Preen59 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

will be ordering soon!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

wut_cel said:


> will be ordering soon!


:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

couple questions about this: 

1. is the abf bracket compatible with an AEB alternator, or do you have to commit to the alt. sold with the kit? 

2. do you have any idea what the cleareance is like on a mk2 with the alt. and radiator?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

smugfree3 said:


> couple questions about this:
> 
> 1. is the abf bracket compatible with an AEB alternator, or do you have to commit to the alt. sold with the kit?
> 
> 2. do you have any idea what the clearance is like on a mk2 with the alt. and radiator?



AEB alternator has a different bolt pattern so it wont work unfortunately.Closest is ABA and even that does not work 100% 

about 2-3" id say.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

if it isnt too much trouble, is there any way i can get a measurement from the block to the farthest point on the outer edge of the alt.? 2-3 inches sounds good, but my rad. is cocked back so that my intercooler can fit in front of it. 
thanks:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

smugfree3 said:


> if it isnt too much trouble, is there any way i can get a measurement from the block to the farthest point on the outer edge of the alt.? 2-3 inches sounds good, but my rad. is cocked back so that my intercooler can fit in front of it.
> thanks:thumbup:


 get me a picture of your block face (water pump side) to the intercooler.


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

Just ordered my kit, pleasure talking to you! 

-Jordan


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

wut_cel said:


> Just ordered my kit, pleasure talking to you!
> 
> -Jordan


 Thanks for the support Jordan!:thumbup:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

actually, now that i look at my setup again, theres no realistic way for me to easily use this. i probably have the room, but would have to rearrange some of my ic piping and dv location. 
:thumbup: to a cool product tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

smugfree3 said:


> actually, now that i look at my setup again, theres no realistic way for me to easily use this. i probably have the room, but would have to rearrange some of my ic piping and dv location.
> :thumbup: to a cool product tho.


Thanks for the :heart:


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

Ordered Parts yesterday....they were waiting on my landing when i came home today! Awsome communication! Issam is the man:thumbup::thumbup:

gonna install tonight if it doesn't rain, but great looking product...amazing service. Thank you sir:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jesserobertbaker said:


> Ordered Parts yesterday....they were waiting on my landing when i came home today! Awsome communication! Issam is the man:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> gonna install tonight if it doesn't rain, but great looking product...amazing service. Thank you sir:thumbup:


You are welcome sir!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

